# Homeland Field Services



## Guest

Any feedback on Homeland Field Services, a property preservation broker, located in Utah.

thanks.


----------



## Guest

We're working with them now. Today was day 7. Still too early to tell. What do you know about them?


----------



## Guest

*Homeland FS*

In the sign up phase. Trying to make an informed decision.

just concerned with all the negative comments on the web about Preservation brokers.


----------



## Guest

I started work for them about 45 days ago. If you have done property preservation before they are pretty good. Banks are clamping down on them so things are more detailed now. Take a minimum of 175 pictures on each inspection, you should do fine. If it is overgrown in the back and you have mowed the front stop and put in a bid. Don't say you mowed half they won't pay you for any of it. MY MISTAKE. Then they wouldn't pay me for mowing the next time either because it was a recut, not overgrown because I had done the initial cut. I know my mistake and I paid for it.
They do answer their phones at least. Paychecks are steady. James is great to work for.


----------



## Guest

I did work for them and I still haven't been paid. They sent me 90 miles round trip to do a cleanout and the work had already been done. I asked for a trip fee and they said "too bad". They were rude and difficult to get ahold of. They even hung up on me when I asked to be paid.

They are unprofessional and I would never work for them.


----------



## Guest

I do work for Homeland and I have had my problems with them as you do with any company BUT All problems are worked out. For the people who wrote this comment I talked with the owner of the company to get the other side. Work orders must be updated and they tried to contact you but you did not respond. They were forced to reassign this order to another vendor who did the order before you went out to do it. If you had done the work in a timely fashion you would have gotten paid. Sorry for your feelings about for the company but I will continue to work for them happily.


----------



## Guest

*H&amp;g llc*

I am new to property preservation as a main income. I was not happy about not getting paid for a min. 60 days. The work was very sporadic and I had other things going on so committing to jumping on a work order within 48 hrs while not getting paid for over two months is not for me. Additionally, if you are missing anything, even 1 photo out of 150 sent, your pay will be docked. I invested over $500 in materials and fuel and out of 5 work orders I got a total pay out of $130.00 over 4 months. Then I went out of town over Christmas and was removed from their contractor list. When i called to find out why I was getting no work I found out my contact had quit 3 weeks earlier and told no one that I had gone out of town for that week. Additionally bidding a job is no guarantee of anything, so don't waste your time. I will be terminating my relationship with them so if anyone wants about $200.00 worth of locks and lock boxes for cheap, let me know!


----------



## Guest

Where are you located? Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Guest

ogie569 said:


> I am new to property preservation as a main income. I was not happy about not getting paid for a min. 60 days. The work was very sporadic and I had other things going on so committing to jumping on a work order within 48 hrs while not getting paid for over two months is not for me. Additionally, if you are missing anything, even 1 photo out of 150 sent, your pay will be docked. I invested over $500 in materials and fuel and out of 5 work orders I got a total pay out of $130.00 over 4 months. Then I went out of town over Christmas and was removed from their contractor list. When i called to find out why I was getting no work I found out my contact had quit 3 weeks earlier and told no one that I had gone out of town for that week. Additionally bidding a job is no guarantee of anything, so don't waste your time. I will be terminating my relationship with them so if anyone wants about $200.00 worth of locks and lock boxes for cheap, let me know!


Don't blame you when you work with the above named company. LOW PAY and SLOW PAY. Get a reputable service company that pays decent and keep those locks. 

Sorry you got hooked up with undesirable company. 

Also,,,,, you might be an independent contractor but YOU CANNOT LEAVE TOWN for any reason..you are at their disposal 24/7. Yep you are not an employee but only owned.


----------



## Guest

*Property Preservation Companies*

Who do recommend as a GOOD Company?


----------



## Guest

ogie569 said:


> I am new to property preservation as a main income. I was not happy about not getting paid for a min. 60 days. The work was very sporadic and I had other things going on so committing to jumping on a work order within 48 hrs while not getting paid for over two months is not for me. Additionally, if you are missing anything, even 1 photo out of 150 sent, your pay will be docked. I invested over $500 in materials and fuel and out of 5 work orders I got a total pay out of $130.00 over 4 months. Then I went out of town over Christmas and was removed from their contractor list. When i called to find out why I was getting no work I found out my contact had quit 3 weeks earlier and told no one that I had gone out of town for that week. Additionally bidding a job is no guarantee of anything, so don't waste your time. I will be terminating my relationship with them so if anyone wants about $200.00 worth of locks and lock boxes for cheap, let me know!



Do you have a list of your inventory if so can you email it to [email protected] once I receive it I will make an offer on inventory we use


----------



## Guest

CYPREXX Services in Florida is a great national company who pays me on time and well. But you have to be at the top of your game. They don't put up with half assed.


----------



## Guest

Cyprexx is half assed. It got so bad that we termintated a $700k relationship with their stupidity. Never looked back and never felt better


----------



## Guest

Sorry to hear that. I guess everyone's experience may be different. I have only worked for them in the 2 years of my business and I netted about 70k last year without working very hard. I only have one crew, so I wasn't on your level.


----------



## Guest

When we started with Cyprexx you would call in and the owner would actually answer the phone. Through some "breaks" they grew. As time went by they got IMO "to large for their britches" and their customer service has tanked. Clients/Banks are wanting to tank them for thier ineptness. 
Its really to bad. 4-5 years ago I woulda been singing their praises. Now? Nope. 
Their employees are unskilled and untrained which puts the contractors at great risk. 
As everything else in this business "ride the wave and DON'T put your eggs in 1 basket".:no:


----------



## Racerx

Anyone ever hear of Border Preservation Services?, they're advertising for subs in my area now and the only info I've found on them so far is that they're based in Texas?..BPS anyone?


----------



## Guest

All-Craft said:


> Anyone ever hear of Border Preservation Services?, they're advertising for subs in my area now and the only info I've found on them so far is that they're based in Texas?..BPS anyone?


Nope but have heard of Boarder Patrol Services and they seem to stink..:laughing:


----------



## BPWY

All-Craft said:


> Anyone ever hear of Border Preservation Services?, they're advertising for subs in my area now and the only info I've found on them so far is that they're based in Texas?..BPS anyone?







BPS is also the initials of my company. And I'm not from TX.  :laughing:






As for Homeland................................................. I BRIEFLY worked with them.

And I had problems with them from the initial phone conversation. 
The recruiter straight up lied to me on the phone from the get go and thru the short relationship the lying was very routine.

I was told that Wells Fargo does not pay HUD rate. Lie

I was asked to travel well outside my home area to help them out of a bind. They lied about the rate they were going to pay. Lie

They only let you bid $15 for debris even when HUD rate was $45 back then in my state. Told me they aren't getting HUD rate. Lie

I told them that I was not working for that low and would bid my jobs accordingly. They said that was OK with them. LIE

They told me way back then that paint wasn't paid as a hazmat item by HUD. Lie


This was back in 09 when HUD rates and guidelines were not what they are now.


I can't find the email I sent them laying out all the lies I caught them in in the very short time I worked for them. They never bothered to reply to me.


----------



## Guest

Contact me if you still have the locks and how much you want for them. I may be interested....


----------



## Guest

Glad to learn so much about homeland, was just about to sign on with them as a sub. Maybe not anymore.


----------



## Guest

*Becareful with Homeland Field Services*

I started working as a sub for *Homeland Field Services* in November 2010 . *Homeland Field Services* will set you up as a vendor and they will tell you that they will have lots of work for if you can handle it. They also will tell you that they pay 30 to 45 days from completion of work that is wrong you will be lucky to get paid 60 to 90 days after getting the run around every time you call to ask about it. The type of work that you will get will be many trips to the property to take the minimum 175 photos and if you miss any photos you will be sent back on your own dime. *Homeland Field Services* has no resect for your time or money. You will go to a property that needs 40 cubes of debris removed and they will have you pick up 3 boxes of cereal and leave the refrigerator that is full of rotted food. *Homeland Field Services* also will send you work Friday night right before they close and the clock will start ticking towards the 48 hour penalty time. *Homeland Field Services* starts the clock when they send you the work not when you commit to do the work. *Homeland Field Services* sent me out on 3 jobs on Christmas Eve and I was docked because I did not finish them till after the 26th of December. It was impossible to make over $10.00 per hour while working for them and that is before the fuel to get to the job is added in. *Homeland Field Services* will tell you that you will get the big jobs but they will just keep sending you back for little pieces each time with no regard for you time or bottom line. And each time you go to a property *Homeland Field Services* wants the full Property Condition Report and the minimum 175 photos sent to them. I would recommend that you find a company that will find you a job and let you do the work that needs to be done so you can move onto the next job. *Homeland Field Services* will keep sending contractors in to the same property just to get the reports and photos needed to look good to the banks . I spent alot of time and money trying to work for *Homeland Field Services* and I can say from experience that you will be wasting your time and money.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Thank you very much for the helpful post. 

As always, there will be a few with good experiences but, in my experience, if that happens to one, it can happen to many, especially if they have a lot of vendors to choose from.

Linda


----------



## Guest

not a fan of homeland myself.....i agree they don't think IC's time is worth money and that don't take into consideration gas is almost 4.00 a gallon....i have a set standard with all my clients, every trip out to a property with out a work order is 25.00 a trip...no if ands or butts. A LOT don't like that and won't work with me but my time is money and gas IS almost 4.00 a gallon.....so that only leaves clientele that knows my time is worth money and is respectful of that....AND i still make a very nice monthly income.....DON'T TAKE THESE CORPORATION'S CRAP !!


----------



## thanohano44

I've done work for them. they lack communication skills. very unorganized and are slow paying. just got a new contractor agreement via e-mail. I dont agree with it. they are threatening to hold my pay till I sign it. I cut my service area for them down to a small area.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

They are holding your money until you sign a new contract? That's not legal at all.

Unless you're okay with the way things are, and you plan to sign the contract, I'd terminate immediately and show their threat to an attorney. I hope you got it in writing. If they threatened you over the phone, it will be tougher to prove.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> They are holding your money until you sign a new contract? That's not legal at all.
> 
> Unless you're okay with the way things are, and you plan to sign the contract, I'd terminate immediately and show their threat to an attorney. I hope you got it in writing. If they threatened you over the phone, it will be tougher to prove.
> 
> Linda


That I know. Just posting so others can chime in and be aware. 
I sent a copy to my attorney for review. They've also tried to charge me a monthly fee to use their software and was going to charge me more to use Fieldcomm's infield express, which is free! All my emps and subs have a infield express login and I'm not charged any extra by EPS. 

I can't even tell you how many of their hack contractors work I have fixed.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I can't even tell you how many of their hack contractors work I have fixed.








With their very low rates its no wonder all they can hire is hacks. 
They have to half axx the work in order to make any resemblance to income or even breaking even.
And then when the poor guy half axxes the work they will do a charge back and with hold even more of the meager pay the guy should have gotten.


----------



## Guest

After working for Homeland Field Services a few months it becomes very hard to be an honest contractor. You get so tired of being ripped off from *Homeland Field* *Services* that you feel like you have to cut any corner that you can. I struggled with that every day and then you just keep ordering more locks and supplys hoping that it is going to get better and that you will see a paycheck soon. Watch your back with *Homeland Field Services* ( sorry for the rambling on but I just want to get the word out there and help anyone that may be thinking about working for them )


----------



## Guest

I originally had a posting that was somewhat negative about Homeland as I had to wait so long to get paid. The money does eventually come however, and they work it out with you if you ask. I would just say be patient. It does take time to get paid by the banks and such. Expect to wait 90 days for a check and you'll do fine


----------



## BPWY

Another company by the name of NOW comes to mind for their similar actions.


What was it that Linda said about greed?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

That greed created a need for the preservation industry and greed is destroying it.

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

RR1948 said:


> After working for Homeland Field Services a few months it becomes very hard to be an honest contractor. You get so tired of being ripped off from *Homeland Field* *Services* that you feel like you have to cut any corner that you can. I struggled with that every day and then you just keep ordering more locks and supplys hoping that it is going to get better and that you will see a paycheck soon. Watch your back with *Homeland Field Services* ( sorry for the rambling on but I just want to get the word out there and help anyone that may be thinking about working for them )


 
it shouldnt be hard to be honest if you're an honest person regardless of the situations. I think I know what you mean though. with all of the nonsense and rip offs, it makes you want to 1/2 step the jobs at time, but you don't because you have personal pride and integrity in all that you do. not to mention, you don't want these clowns to back charge you or use one of their many tricks.

I signed up with a few regionals for filler work in the area's that I service. I swear, it has been a real head ache with these guys.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> With their very low rates its no wonder all they can hire is hacks.
> They have to half axx the work in order to make any resemblance to income or even breaking even.
> And then when the poor guy half axxes the work they will do a charge back and with hold even more of the meager pay the guy should have gotten.


 
I caught one of their hack contractors (who barely speaks english) dumping debris at a rehab job I was bidding out. he said they havent paid him in 6 months and always tell him a check is coming next week. he then admitted to not having insurance he told me he does this all of the time so he can double bill them. I told him, so you can double bill them and not get paid? I said what you're doing is illegal and if someone reports you or a cop see's you. you're in a world of trouble. he said he didn't care.

other hacks of theirs try to drill out dead bolts and end up damaging the doors. boarding up with pressed wood. winterizing without anti freeze, leaving clippings behind the gate. I don't even know if I have ever seen crap like this before. and this is in the Phoenix METRO area.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> I caught one of their hack contractors (who barely speaks english) dumping debris at a rehab job I was bidding out. he said they havent paid him in 6 months and always tell him a check is coming next week. he then admitted to not having insurance he told me he does this all of the time so he can double bill them. I told him, so you can double bill them and not get paid? I said what you're doing is illegal and if someone reports you or a cop see's you. you're in a world of trouble. he said he didn't care.
> 
> other hacks of theirs try to drill out dead bolts and end up damaging the doors. boarding up with pressed wood. winterizing without anti freeze, leaving clippings behind the gate. I don't even know if I have ever seen crap like this before. and this is in the Phoenix METRO area.







The fact that they continue to accept such half axx work and are still unwilling to stop being so greedy and unethical and pay more to get better contractors speaks volumes about their IQ level.

On the other hand why should they care about the half axx work? As long as the banks don't care about the half axx work their company turns in you can rest assured that HFS certainly won't do any thing on their part to improve.


----------



## Guest

firrea2004 said:


> Who do recommend as a GOOD Company?


 New leaf Preservation


----------



## Guest

*same experience RR1948*

Hey great job 1948. I could have written the same blog of my experience with homeland. I notice that they like to keep us separate from each other I guess so we can't be certain whether a job will be taken from ourselves if we can't or don't want to go out on a job in that instance. I have had them tell me this job is a rush and then I hear about it still out there a week later if I haven't been able to drive the distance. Anyway I would like to get in touch with anyone around my area even to be able to buy locks on short notice if I have run out. I am in the northwest region.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Froggertape, if you put your city & state in your profile, people can see where you're at a whole lot easier. Northwest region is pretty vague.

Welcome to CT!

Linda


----------



## Guest

I need to chime in on this company. I also have worked for them and reside in the Pacific Northwest. We have gone above and beyond for these guys. Repaired faulty contractor work for them, traveled outside our coverage zone for them, fixed their miscommunications and mistakes and they have not paid us over $5,000.

I save all correspondences between them and us. Every work order of date received, all there acknowledgements of date and time work orders have been uploaded to their system. And yet, every time it's a war to get paid. When I asked for payments for services rendered in early January they ignore my emails. 

I'm not letting this go. As far as I can see they have voided their contract with us by violating the terms and conditions that they imposed. I am filing a complaint with our state's Attorney General's office; the BBB and am contacting every lien holder listed on every work order we have received from them. Then I will file contractor liens on every property we have documented evidence that we provided services to.

I am not letting this go because I will make it my business to insure that no other contractor or small business owner is cheated by these folks ever again. I did not spend 6 years in law school and pass the bar to allow these thieves to to hurt one more company.

Even if I do not succeed I pray that those of you who read these forums are informed of their reputation. In addition, to the best of my knowledge they have lost all of their contracts with preservation companies in WA and Oregon. So, don't take their work.


----------



## BPWY

In the last few days they've spammed craigslist in my area looking for contractors. 

I've flagged their posts about 6 times, it does no good they're still up.


----------



## thanohano44

one of their former employee's emailed me because he said they're filing BK. this was a couple of weeks ago. be careful.


----------



## BPWY

thanohano44 said:


> one of their former employee's emailed me because he said they're filing BK. this was a couple of weeks ago. be careful.





Couldn't be happening to a nicer bunch.

Now we need to see FAS, NOW and a few others follow suit and go out of biz.
Too bad they'll just bang the contractors out of legitimate money they've earned and use that to restructure and come back.


What I want to know is how HFS is struggling for money. They pay VERY low to start with and then screw contractors out of the small pittance they promised to pay. They should have more than enough money to be staying in biz.


----------



## Guest

*seems like bk*

I could guess that as a possibility the way they are stretching out their payment schedule


----------



## Guest

angry bird yah it is like war to collect on the work you have done for them and I agree like you I have gone above and beyond. So I think you have the right idea. I am in the Everett area if you need any more supporting information.


----------



## Guest

It really is to bad people like this can stay in business. I'm looking to get back in the preservation game and the company I used to work for moved out of my state so I'm stuck looking for new contacts. 

A guy I know worked for HFS and was forced to "retire" do to a stroke. He recommended me to them and said he never had any problems w/ them and they always paid him every couple of weeks. He said the 1st check was probably about 30 days but after that it was like clock work. 

After reading this site though, it has me wondering why all of you are getting screwed and for some reason they paid him w/ no issues. Why the hell can't anyone be honest anymore? Businesses who pull this kinda crap is whats wrong with the world. I'm looking to get out there and bust my ass for whomever I work for, but now am scared ****less to start working for any of them. 

What's the deal w/ FAS(Field Asset Services)? I've been talking to them as well. 

I just got a handful of w/os from Homeland and now I'm caught in a pickle.


----------



## Guest

So now that we know who the BAD guys are, any recomendations on some GOOD guys out there??


----------



## BPWY

America's Infomart and NVMS are about the only ones I could recommend with a clear conscience.

Neither one have a very large market share.


----------



## Guest

I like to find out as much about the companies I work for as possible. I came across this cool site and searched Homeland Field Services and was blown away by this thread. We've been working for Homeland now for just about a year in the Northern Seattle area. No problems to speak of. First payment WAS about 40 days out as I recall, which at the time concerned me but it's been pretty smooth since.

I'm sure sorry that some of you have had a tough time. Well, maybe I'm not, more for me.  But we've found that if we over-communicate with some of their more clueless people, and hit our due dates, we're ok. I will say that we had a really tough time with our former rep. He was horrible. The girl that took over is MUCH better.

One thing we started doing is requesting extensions via email to our rep. If she grants it we demand that she send us a reply to our email so we're protected. This keeps the penalty crap away at least. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## Guest

We work for many companys and added Homeland to are list this yr we signed there contract and noticed that it said 45 days out for pay and that was odd when the rest of the companys we work for are 30 days. Are rep was felix for the state of wash. when march came around and we where at 60 days and still no pay I E-mailed felix that they where in breach of contract for not paying in there 45 day window. He had the guts to tell me that there is nothing he read any where that says that and I said Its in the contract so I e-mailed it too him and he called me back and was extremly nice and said he was sorry. I thought the issue was resolved until 70 days rolled around so then I sent it to are collections dept for review and they notified me that we can start collections on homeland so I e-mailed felix with a time line to respond wich was five working days and wouldnt you know they had a check in the mail. When there is a time line in the contract such as 45 days they are obligated to honor it. Plus it will hold up in court if need to be. Needless to say we have not talked to homeland since and will be terminating there contract once all pay is recieved.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the post ODL LLC it is good to know that other contractors can send *HOMELAND FIELD SERVICES* to *COLLECTION* I will start the process today . Great information !


----------



## Guest

RR1948 said:


> Thanks for the post ODL LLC it is good to know that other contractors can send *HOMELAND FIELD SERVICES* to *COLLECTION* I will start the process today . Great information !


 Hey guys wanted to let you know that when you sign that contract it is a binding contract and both parties have agreed to it. So when Homeland doese not pay in that window give or take a wk they are in breach of that contract. also when you start argueing with homeland they will send you another contract to sign. when homeland is threatend with legal action or collections they get a little scared. another one of there tatics is to say that there clients are in collections for the jobs you have done so thats why you havent got paid. That is bs and we all know that How many banks are in collections? only the ones that went belly up and none of them are in your w/o as a client.


----------



## Guest

ODL LLC said:


> We work for many companys and added Homeland to are list this yr we signed there contract and noticed that it said 45 days out for pay and that was odd when the rest of the companys we work for are 30 days. Are rep was felix for the state of wash. when march came around and we where at 60 days and still no pay I E-mailed felix that they where in breach of contract for not paying in there 45 day window. He had the guts to tell me that there is nothing he read any where that says that and I said Its in the contract so I e-mailed it too him and he called me back and was extremly nice and said he was sorry. I thought the issue was resolved until 70 days rolled around so then I sent it to are collections dept for review and they notified me that we can start collections on homeland so I e-mailed felix with a time line to respond wich was five working days and wouldnt you know they had a check in the mail. When there is a time line in the contract such as 45 days they are obligated to honor it. Plus it will hold up in court if need to be. Needless to say we have not talked to homeland since and will be terminating there contract once all pay is recieved.


Hey that sounds like my account and felix was my rep but now he is gone , he did have the same response for me as for you. Not only is the waiting not ok pass 30 days but what if Homeland Field Services goes bankrupt while you are waiting for them to receive payment from bank?


----------



## Guest

:whistling Then where all in line to sue them lol


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know who owns *HOMELAND FIELD SERVICES* ? Maybe it would be helpful to have some names of the people who own it for further reference. The wallls are coming down *HOMELAND FIELD SERVICES !*


----------



## Guest

you would need to contact the bussiness licensing in there state to see who the owner is. but who knows how utah does:whistling it heck your allowed twenty wives there so you might have twenty owners


----------



## Guest

They reported a revenue of 2.4 million and claim to have 43 workers. I did a google Earth search of the Bontiful address and I highly doubt 43 people can fit into the small building. We just started doing some grass cuts for them but will cease all operations ASAP. These guys just seem fishy. Please email that email from that worker if you can so we can use it in a class action lawsuit against these scam bags. If we can prove that they knew about filing bankruptcy and continued to rake in money than it can be used later in court two our advantage. It's called fraud and this loser can be brought up on charges, furthermore contact your states attorney and Utha's and report these deadbeats. Please post or send us that email.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to find out where mr (name removed) lives and serve his sorry ass with court summons to appear in court by the Sheriffs department. Anyone who wants to be included into the class action suit let me know. I'm giving this clown 30 days to pay or else face the consequences of Justice. Furthermore 
I'm going to have the states attorney look into fraud charges against this deadbeat. People got families to feed and not paying people is one thing I don't put up with.


----------



## Guest

Homeland Field services filed as an LLC which gives them some protections from lawsuits, but if the fradulently are duping people out of money there LLC protection is useless. When a crime is commited The law is very clear and straight forward. Please post or email that email about them getting ready to file. My good friend is an attorney and we will destroy these deadbeats in court. I'm printing the statement posted by the individual that said he got emailed.


----------



## BPWY

Ryno I wish you all the luck in the world.

They didn't manage to get me for much before I wised up and got rid of them.
I count myself one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Guest

ok whatever you say.


----------



## Guest

I have to say that I've spoken with many of Homeland's contractors and many of us are very happy! That is not to say that my relationship has been all back slaps and soft whispers, but we've been quite pleased with the work we get and, while the pay is lower than we'd like the work is very steady...and yes, the pay is very steady too. I didn't think that people still believed everything they read on the interwebs but apparently Mr. Ryno here believes that just because someone posted that he "heard" that Homeland was going bankrupt that it's time to start posting personal information all over these boards and inflaming a situation over hearsay. I can tell you that I've spoken with the owner on several occasions and he's definately on the level. Don't get yourself all worked up, give them a call and get what you need.


----------



## BPWY

Drewbie said:


> I've spoken with the owner on several occasions and he's definately on the level.





:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:



Not even a little bit. No one that is on the level pays the bottom feeder prices he does. And no body on the level allows his company to screw over folks................ time after time after time.



When a company with a really poor reputation has one or two people come to its defense with such glowing testimonies of how great they are, I get REALLY suspicious REALLY quick.
I've had repeated first hand experience on another forum of where the company shill signs up as this or that 3rd party person and gives glowing reviews. Only to find out ............... its 1000% BS.


Now Drewbie you might be 100% legit. If so... congrats on not getting banged like a screen door by them.
But I'm still very suspicious.


----------



## rselectric1

Note to users. This thread was temporarily closed for removal of personal information following several reports and discussion among the moderators.

Please refrain from posting personal information about company owners even though it is available via google on Contractor Talk.

Thread cleaned, and reopened. Carry on!


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> Not even a little bit. No one that is on the level pays the bottom feeder prices he does. And no body on the level allows his company to screw over folks................ time after time after time.
> 
> 
> 
> When a company with a really poor reputation has one or two people come to its defense with such glowing testimonies of how great they are, I get REALLY suspicious REALLY quick.
> I've had repeated first hand experience on another forum of where the company shill signs up as this or that 3rd party person and gives glowing reviews. Only to find out ............... its 1000% BS.
> 
> 
> Now Drewbie you might be 100% legit. If so... congrats on not getting banged like a screen door by them.
> But I'm still very suspicious.


I can certainly see how I might come off as a "shill" but I can assure you, as my first posts suggests, I've had my share of issues. Here's my take:

Slow pay: Keep on them. This was my biggest issue at first but now they pay like clockwork.

No pay: Open up the very gates of hell until your satisfied.

Low pay: Let me break it down for you: you have banks, nationals, regionals (Homeland) and the guys bustin' butt out in the field (us). All you guys keep complaining about the pay but don't seem to understand that a regional will never pay what a national pays UNLESS they have the direct contract with the bank, got it? It's really quite simple, the nationals pay the regionals HUD rates straight up, the regionals have to mark that up so they take another 20 to 30% before you and I even get it. Then you are paid what's left. If you can work under those terms then great, go for it, if you can't then quit complaining and go land your own contracts. It's just that simple. So you ask, "Why then, Drewbie, Mr. Smartie Pants, do you work for such low wages?" It's very simple: we use this work as filler work to augment our direct national work. It ALSO gives us exposure to who their clients are, opening us up for opportunities to ninja them away. Hey, it’s a free market, baby! J


----------



## BPWY

For some of their jobs HFS might be a regional.... aka 2nd man down the totem pole.


For plenty of their work they are direct..... and making a killing off of folks that are willing to accept their carpet bagger pay.


I had them tell me that Wells Fargo does not pay HUD rate.
Well folks we ALL know that is a straight up lie. And they lie about a lot of other things too. 
Or they did to me. I laid it all out in another post. I forget if it was this thread or another one.


----------



## Guest

Drewbie speak for yourself. When you don't get paid then maybe you will understand. Why would multiple people just make up a bunch of stuff about not getting paid. Ther's more negative comments on this post than good ones. If you look at most of the other companies it's a different story. By the way when a buisness is corporated it's public record for anyone to see. Laws are in place for a reason and when you incorporate you are under a microscope for everyone to see. If you intend to file banckruptcy and then continue to rake in money thats called fraud. The attorney Generals will be contacted and they will make the call as to how to proceed.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> For some of their jobs HFS might be a regional.... aka 2nd man down the totem pole.
> 
> 
> For plenty of their work they are direct..... and making a killing off of folks that are willing to accept their carpet bagger pay.
> 
> 
> I had them tell me that Wells Fargo does not pay HUD rate.
> Well folks we ALL know that is a straight up lie. And they lie about a lot of other things too.
> Or they did to me. I laid it all out in another post. I forget if it was this thread or another one.


When a company continues to lie than that would be the first red flag for me.


----------



## Guest

In the case with *HOMELAND FIELD SERVICES* it seems to be pretty clear that they are having problems. If you can't pay the contractors who are getting the work done for you ( *HOMELAND FIELD SERVICES* ) in a timely manner then you are *HAVING PROBLEMS*. A contractor that made a post on this forum about how slow they pay was called and asked by his rep to change the post because it is getting harder for them to get new contractors.He made the change to his post because they owe him over $1200.00 dollars and he wants to get paid. The word is out about *HOMELAND FIELD SERVICES.* As for dewbie that is good that you have figured out how to make this work for you but as a contractor that takes pride in my work and is willing to go the extra mile for the customer and is still waiting for payment for my services ( well past 90 days ) I would recommend that people pass on working for *HOMELAND FIELD SERVICES.*


----------



## Guest

ryno said:


> Drewbie speak for yourself. When you don't get paid then maybe you will understand. Why would multiple people just make up a bunch of stuff about not getting paid. Ther's more negative comments on this post than good ones. If you look at most of the other companies it's a different story. By the way when a buisness is corporated it's public record for anyone to see. Laws are in place for a reason and when you incorporate you are under a microscope for everyone to see. If you intend to file banckruptcy and then continue to rake in money thats called fraud. The attorney Generals will be contacted and they will make the call as to how to proceed.


The issue here is that you are saying that they are intending to file bankruptcy. PLEASE provide this board with this information. The anonymity of the internet doesn't give you the right to defame or inflame based on conjecture. That's the only point i'm was trying to make.

If it is true they are filing then I'm right there with you, but based on your comments you are taking a previous post and acting as if the pope himself decreed it. My experience has been different than some who have posted, clearly, but calling you out for trash talk where you have no proof is a seperate issue.

Don't hang on the "I"m an honorable contractor, I do what's right" creedo if you're unwilling to do some minimal fact-checking. Geeze.


----------



## Guest

I've got all the evidence I need by not getting paid.


----------



## Guest

ryno said:


> I've got all the evidence I need by not getting paid.


Ryno, nobody is yelling at you but more like "with you". Through the years doing this business you will find out that every (and I mean every) company will have payment issues. I guess you could say "the cost of doing business " and every contractor needs to reflect this into all their bids. Personally we know that 7% of work is not paid or chargedback for willy nilly reasons so this cost is passed along.
this does not make it anymore palatable but does keep the checkbook's on the positive. 

Once we had a company go nearly 6 months of not paying $40k + in invoices. They were reported to HUD..they didn't care that's "your problem " with the service company. Excuse after excuse and no pay. State Atty General office was no help since it was considered a civil matter and did not affect society or the public. We got relief from our lawyer calling the legal depth of the company and explaining that we were notifying HUD that we were liening 350+ homes. 

First partial check came within 1 week. Remainder came 2 weeks later. You live and learn. This company did not pay any contractors for nearly 2 years and still retained the HUD account. At the end of the contract they shutdown and reopened under a new company name and was awarded another HUD M&M contract for different region. 
You can put lipstick on a pig but its still a pig. 

Do your due deligence before working for any company. 
Good luck and we all hope you get paid since we all feel your pain.....just be professional about it.


----------



## Guest

I will just stick with the ones that are legit and failure to pay will result in legal action just like everyone else who fails to pay. Bottom line stay away from these clowns.


----------



## Guest

_Funny how when the heat gets turned up, new people register and try to suppress the opposition. Freaking ridicoulus and sad._


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Ryno ~

There are members here who are trying to give you some advice. Take it or leave it are your options but don't come in here with your guns blazing taking everyone out who's in your path.

If you shoot everyone down, no one will assist you with anything and I can tell you, from good experience, these guys will definitely provide you with some valuable insight and alternate methods of being paid.

All we ask is that you play nice or don't play at all. No one wants to read posts when they're all over-the-top angry, as yours have been so far.

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Ryno ~
> 
> There are members here who are trying to give you some advice. Take it or leave it are your options but don't come in here with your guns blazing taking everyone out who's in your path.
> 
> If you shoot everyone down, no one will assist you with anything and I can tell you, from good experience, these guys will definitely provide you with some valuable insight and alternate methods of being paid.
> 
> All we ask is that you play nice or don't play at all. No one wants to read posts when they're all over-the-top angry, as yours have been so far.
> 
> Linda


Never asked for any advice, just expressing concern for people not getting paid. Pretty clear statement. Been doing this for awhile and don't need any advice. Have done work for many companies that pay like they say. I guess there's a first for everything.


----------



## Guest

ryno said:


> Never asked for any advice, just expressing concern for people not getting paid. Pretty clear statement. Been doing this for awhile and don't need any advice. Have done work for many companies that pay like they say. I guess there's a first for everything.



You've made your point...well. Let's move on.


----------



## Guest

If you give them an inch they will take a foot. Doing nothing is stupid and failure to fight for your rights leads to tyranny. Remember where you came from. Never forget.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Cool. Then you know it all and probably don't even need to post anymore. Have a great day!

Linda


----------



## Guest

angus242 said:


> You've made your point...well. Let's move on.


Agree 100 percent. End game. Will update in 30 days.


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> Cool. Then you know it all and probably don't even need to post anymore. Have a great day!
> 
> Linda


For some reason you seem to be missing the point. But then again who really knows. Again expressing concern over people not getting paid. Never asked for advice on any threads, so not sure where your getting that from. End Game.


----------



## Guest

Ground control to colonel Angus, over and out. :notworthy


----------



## Guest

We work with multiple companys and have never had the pay issue with them that we have had with hfs. We got plenty of jobs from them and corrected multiple jobs that other vendors screwed up on. If you read your contract it cleary states 45 days. There is no if ands or buts tied to that. Your job as a vendor is to stay on top of that and if you donot then they will walk all over you. There is alot of other companys that are out there that are great to work for so dont tie yourself to one company explore other companys and add them to your list.


----------



## thanohano44

It is as it is....if they paid me in full and communicated with me I'd still do work for them as our relationship started off really good. 

Once pay became slow I cut down our service areas for them. I was going to end up losing money doing their work. I used them as filler work for my in-between service areas but poor communication and seeing the type of work their other contractors did worried me!!


----------



## Guest

*Payment*



ODL LLC said:


> If you read your contract it cleary states 45 days. There is no if ands or buts tied to that. Your job as a vendor is to stay on top of that and if you donot then they will walk all over you.


Doesn't their contract also say this?

"Generally, Contractor shall pay Subcontractor for services completed within forty five (45) days of receiving all necessary photos and documentation from Subcontractor. *At times, clients may withhold payments for reasons beyond the control of Contractor. Therefore, Contractor shall have the right to withhold payment to Subcontractor until it has received payment from the client for the work in question.* Subcontractor shall have no claim for interest or any other damages resulting from any such delay."

So basically, this means that they CAN wait past 45 days if they don't get paid, right? I'd say that's a pretty big IF.


----------



## BPWY

I'm just making an assumption but this statement could be illegal in states that have strong contractor protection laws.



> Subcontractor shall have no claim for interest or any other damages resulting from any such delay."


I know that PA is very strong on the wording of what can and can't be done.


----------



## Guest

GAnative said:


> Doesn't their contract also say this?
> 
> "Generally, Contractor shall pay Subcontractor for services completed within forty five (45) days of receiving all necessary photos and documentation from Subcontractor. *At times, clients may withhold payments for reasons beyond the control of Contractor. Therefore, Contractor shall have the right to withhold payment to Subcontractor until it has received payment from the client for the work in question.* Subcontractor shall have no claim for interest or any other damages resulting from any such delay."
> 
> So basically, this means that they CAN wait past 45 days if they don't get paid, right? I'd say that's a pretty big IF.


 There time line is 45 days period. At times doesnt mean 90 days. If you took homeland to small claims they would stick it to homeland because of the 45 days stated on there contract. Homeland would not have enough for a rebutal with the words at times. Also just because the contract states that we have no recourse for there incompetance is not true eather. When i turned hfs over to are collections dept they talked with are company attorneys and they said yes we can put them into collections. we gave hfs 5 days to respond and wouldnt you know they responded that same day and started sending are checks that week.


----------



## Guest

I mean this seriously, because I have no idea.

Can a local contractor, like myself, sue a national, based in another state yet doing business here, in small claims?


----------



## Guest

Yes you can sue them in small claims. i would consult with an attorney that deals in bussiness law


----------



## APlusPPGroup

You can represent yourself in small claims, in most states. What state are you guys in?

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Their Craigslist ads keep getting pulled rather quickly.

Some one is reporting them as spam I guess.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Their Craigslist ads keep getting pulled rather quickly.
> 
> Some one is reporting them as spam I guess.


Lol


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Their Craigslist ads keep getting pulled rather quickly.
> 
> Some one is reporting them as spam I guess.


Classy! What a shining example of integrity.


----------



## Guest

*Stay Away From these Crooks*

We filed suit last week for over 5,000 in owed money. Makes no sense to me why someone refuses to pay when we got photographic evidence and documentation. Attorney fees alone will top 3,000 plus the 5,000 we anticipate winning. I swear high school kids work out of this office. WATCH OUT AND BE SAFE FOLKS.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Their Craigslist ads keep getting pulled rather quickly.
> 
> Some one is reporting them as spam I guess.


Imagine that. If we all work together we can shut these crooks down.


----------



## BPWY

Their latest ad mentioned that they are desperate for contractors.


I BRIEFLY considered sending them a link to this thread and telling them to clean up their act and act like a professional company. And then I reconsidered..... For one thing I don't have the energy for training losers. And if they cared about the contractors even a wee small shred they wouldn't be in the situation they find themselves in.

They've made their bed, let em rot in it.


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Their latest ad mentioned that they are desperate for contractors.
> 
> 
> I BRIEFLY considered sending them a link to this thread and telling them to clean up their act and act like a professional company. And then I reconsidered..... For one thing I don't have the energy for training losers. And if they cared about the contractors even a wee small shred they wouldn't be in the situation they find themselves in.
> 
> They've made their bed, let em rot in it.


Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel.:laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

Drewbie said:


> Classy! What a shining example of integrity.


integrity is paying on time without BS excuses. if there is a problem, shouldnt these problems be communicated to their contractors? I'm receiving payments cut in half that they screwed up on and I have proof. no return calls or responses to my emails. I could go and pull all of my locks, lock boxes and such from these properties, but I would rather spend my time making money with the other clients we have that don't fu*K US over.


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> Their latest ad mentioned that they are desperate for contractors.
> 
> 
> I BRIEFLY considered sending them a link to this thread and telling them to clean up their act and act like a professional company. And then I reconsidered..... For one thing I don't have the energy for training losers. And if they cared about the contractors even a wee small shred they wouldn't be in the situation they find themselves in.
> 
> They've made their bed, let em rot in it.


it's apparent they don't care. Drewbie probably works there in the office. as well as the other 1-3 post chumps who came in here to jump to their defense. 

now, I understand if there are some issues with the work, but when this information is not communicated clearly or at all to their contractors...whose fault is that? we only know what we know. of course they can throw in some BS stories but if you have any sense at all...you can figure it out from the start.

I would like to think that HFS has some sort of intergrity. I have an idea who one of these posters are.

taahine,taimi ke'ke foki ke ako, kata ke leo lahi, just be upfront. if this ain't you. I'm sure your co worker will ask you to translate. Oku sai pe eku tohi faka tonga pe moe lea faka palangi ma le gagana fa'a Samoa if you will. emeli mai. malo 'aupito ma fa'afetai tele lava.


----------



## thanohano44

DreamWeaver said:


> Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel.:laughing:


sometimes I don't think they can be all that bad. they won the RFP for LPS in Utah. to get that you need to be able to handle a large volume, have outstanding numbers and contractors that are awesome.

or they just went to crap real quick.


----------



## Guest

garyh35 said:


> Sorry to hear that. I guess everyone's experience may be different. I have only worked for them in the 2 years of my business and I netted about 70k last year without working very hard. I only have one crew, so I wasn't on your level.


I laughed when I read about Cyprexx. When we lost Corelogic, that company sustained me for a few months until we got ramped up with MCS and a few others.

Cyprexx is the worst run of them all in terms of dis-organization. They don't meant to rip you off. They are just helter-skelter busy and constantly switching staff around.

Their payment arrangement is crazy and was a big reason for us firing them.

See my blog on letting Cyprexx go:

http://foothillsco.blogspot.com/2011/01/goodbye-cruel-world-client.html


----------



## Guest

Homeland FS just hit me up to work for them is the greater Spokane, WA area. Has anything changed? or are they still bending people over? I was thinking it would be something to keep me busy in the slow weeks but I wondering if its worth the hassle?


----------



## thanohano44

If you want to take your chance go for it. Believe me, our relationship started off great. Then it went sour. They're way behind in paying me. Don't respond to our calls or emails. 

I ask myself often, what could I have done better? What did I do or did not do to have my payment delays? I sleep with a clear conscience knowing I did all that was asked and more.


----------



## Guest

*I do*

Depending as to where you are.


----------



## Guest

I to am in the fight with Homland Field Services, they expect professional work and pay below minimum wage aaaarg. My question is are there any good company's out there? I am based in Oregon, but I have seen that these company's are based everywhere.


----------



## Guest

How long is the wait from America's infomart on the first payment? they called me yesterday and left a message I called back but no answer am getting ready to call back now.


----------



## BPWY

They cut checks once a month.

If you are one day after the cut off I think its the 15th or 17th or some where around there, then you'll end up waiting 45 days.

I've never had any pay issues with them.


What I'm getting real tired of is their 2pm cut off time for due date. It seriously binds up my style.
Also their cutting the invoices 10% if you don't include int pics on each and every grass cut is a bunch of BS!
More work for the same pay........... why are they not paying more for more work?


----------



## thanohano44

BPWY said:


> They cut checks once a month.
> 
> If you are one day after the cut off I think its the 15th or 17th or some where around there, then you'll end up waiting 45 days.
> 
> I've never had any pay issues with them.
> 
> What I'm getting real tired of is their 2pm cut off time for due date. It seriously binds up my style.
> Also their cutting the invoices 10% if you don't include int pics on each and every grass cut is a bunch of BS!
> More work for the same pay........... why are they not paying more for more work?


Wtf?


----------



## Guest

*Don't work forHomeland Field Services they will screw you too*



BPWY said:


> Couldn't be happening to a nicer bunch.
> 
> Now we need to see FAS, NOW and a few others follow suit and go out of biz.
> Too bad they'll just bang the contractors out of legitimate money they've earned and use that to restructure and come back.
> 
> 
> What I want to know is how HFS is struggling for money. They pay VERY low to start with and then screw contractors out of the small pittance they promised to pay. They should have more than enough money to be staying in biz.


I just quit Homeland Fields Services in AZ and after only one month. They promise the world to you but the expect you to work for free. They sent me to a house for a recut and over half the property was 6ft of weeds and they wanted me to do it for 20 on a 8000 sq ft lot and said that i have to take the good with the bad but everything the will give you is bad . In one month the only gave about 200 worth of work and since i quit they are charging me reassignment fees. Do yourself a favor and dont work for them


----------



## thanohano44

Cuzzo321 said:


> I just quit Homeland Fiels Services in AZ and after only one month. They promise the world to you but the expect you to work for free. They sent me to a house for a recut and over half the property was 6ft of weeds and they wanted me to do it for 20 on a 8000 sq ft lot and said that i have to take the good with the bad but everything the will give you is bad . In one month the only gave about 200 worth of work and since i quit they are charging me reassignment fees. Do yourself a favor and dont work for them


Tell them take the good with the bad.


----------



## Guest

:thumbup: I know right


----------



## david

*reo preservation*

need opinions on this field is it still strong or slowing down,what is best company to work for


----------



## BPWY

d+jhomeservices said:


> need opinions on this field is it still strong or slowing down,what is best company to work for







Probably depends on the area of the country it may be going strong or slowing down.


Personally I'm getting out as fast as I can. The industry is so rife with fraud and nonsense its not funny.
Most/all of the service companies are getting more and more difficult to work for/with and get paid in any kind of timely fashion. The service companies go out of their way to bang the contractors out of their pay.
Either they just straight up lie about your work and photos and deny your payment or they invent such STUPID and convoluted work order demands that its impossible to remember and follow all of them. 
So they'll just deny payment on the entire job.


----------



## HollandPPC

d+jhomeservices said:


> need opinions on this field is it still strong or slowing down,what is best company to work for


I have been insane slow. We have 4 national contracts and some local real estate work but still are dead. Same old story everyday, we don't have any work but since you are our favorite vendor you will come first. We will see.


----------



## BPWY

HollandPPC said:


> I have been insane slow. We have 4 national contracts and some local real estate work but still are dead. Same old story everyday, we don't have any work but since you are our favorite vendor you will come first. We will see.






Wheres this at?



I'm buried above my eye balls in local work. 
Folks are even prepaying me. 3 different jobs/customers prepaid me in June.
Remind me again why I should wait 60 to 90 days for payment???


----------



## HollandPPC

BPWY said:


> Wheres this at?
> 
> I'm buried above my eye balls in local work.
> Folks are even prepaying me. 3 different jobs/customers prepaid me in June.
> Remind me again why I should wait 60 to 90 days for payment???


The great state of MI.


----------



## david

*hi*

i know what you mean holland i was told back in may work load would be double this year so of course i was happy and its beewn nothing but dead except a work order here or there,now im advertising wherever to try and drum up enough work to keep up on bills,its a tough business to keep going in,hope you the best.


----------



## HollandPPC

d+jhomeservices said:


> i know what you mean holland i was told back in may work load would be double this year so of course i was happy and its beewn nothing but dead except a work order here or there,now im advertising wherever to try and drum up enough work to keep up on bills,its a tough business to keep going in,hope you the best.


All of that Northwestern region should be busy. Maybe you are not working for the right national. If there is such a thing.


----------



## david

*hi*

i think safeguard and fas covers most of this area but i also know they've lost a lot of business in area,when i ask about it they just say ohio is slow right now,who knows the real truth though.


----------



## HollandPPC

d+jhomeservices said:


> i think safeguard and fas covers most of this area but i also know they've lost a lot of business in area,when i ask about it they just say ohio is slow right now,who knows the real truth though.


Might get shot for saying this but you could check with Cyprexx. They seem to have some stuff.


----------



## Guest

Advice: on recut orders, if the weeds are out of control since your initial grass cut, all you needed to do was photograph the property, post on your greaseboard for "over-allowable" bid for this property. 9 times out of 10 they'll accept that request. Any grass over 12' are to be submitted for Work Order bids. 

Was planning to be a sub contractor for HFS but some of the answers I asked draws concerns for me. A) they want you to grass cut dead or dying lawns regardless of drought conditions in your area. Bad idea. You are taking a liability risk of fires and jeopardizing your business. Claiming to be in the preservation business, they would have a clue that lawnmowers get hot, when they are hot, the grass can feel the heat and combust themselves. B) they want you to complete the rotation list within 48 hours. Told the lady thats impossible because I divide my work load by geographical location and travel time. 3-5 days to fill your rotation list should be the standard for all preservation work. 

We all should get to gether and form our own legimate field services company!


----------



## Guest

I just applied to Home field services. They did have a listing on craigslist. I am not impressed with the criticisms, enough to not have applied. Anybody that is experienced working for property management companies, knows they are going to try and make cuts if they can.
And since they are office people, not maintenance people, you have to be aware of that. Sometimes you get someone in the office that knows a bit about maintenance, to appreciate what you are doing, but don't expect it.But if they say you need 175 pictures, and you turn in 173. You are not a pro. if you don't list everything you need to fix, in the initial inspection, and then fix it after, and expect them to pay for what is not on the list, then you are not a pro.


----------



## BPWY

Hey look.

Another company water carrier.


----------



## Guest

Naninnewetuah said:


> *I just applied to Home field services. They did have a listing on craigslist. I am not impressed with the criticisms, enough to not have applied. Anybody that is experienced working for property management companies, knows they are going to try and make cuts if they can.
> And since they are office people, not maintenance people, you have to be aware of that. Sometimes you get someone in the office that knows a bit about maintenance, to appreciate what you are doing, but don't expect it.But if they say you need 175 pictures, and you turn in 173. You are not a pro. if you don't list everything you need to fix, in the initial inspection, and then fix it after, and expect them to pay for what is not on the list, then you are not a pro.
> *


LOL:laughing: :laughing::laughing:


----------



## thanohano44

Naninnewetuah said:


> I just applied to Home field services. They did have a listing on craigslist. I am not impressed with the criticisms, enough to not have applied. Anybody that is experienced working for property management companies, knows they are going to try and make cuts if they can.
> And since they are office people, not maintenance people, you have to be aware of that. Sometimes you get someone in the office that knows a bit about maintenance, to appreciate what you are doing, but don't expect it.But if they say you need 175 pictures, and you turn in 173. You are not a pro. if you don't list everything you need to fix, in the initial inspection, and then fix it after, and expect them to pay for what is not on the list, then you are not a pro.


I think I know who you are. Kele sao lava oe! O au le tama Samoa o ai e. your fia gangsta spelling of your login proves to me that you're just one of the little moemimi's they hire. Fiapoko, be sure to at least make a few posts in here before coming in here trying to be fiapoko. Ke iloa? Remember who are and where your aiga came from. Honesty. Integrity and hard work is what we are known for. Don't associate yourself with scam artist or else you will end up, as all the young Polynesian kids in Utah say, "Hella moded". Tofa soifua ma manuia le aso sapati. And if you're that Tongan girl who used to work there, Malo e lelei, fefe hake taahine? HFS ke tau ne'e mai aga kovi foi lava pe he! Io, tamasii ha'amoa lelei lea faka Tonga a? Alu a.


----------



## BPWY

WTF did he just say?


----------



## Guest

????


----------



## Guest

*thanohano44*

I think he is writing polynesian?
Naninnewetuah is shoshoni, which is a mark of someone that is not a Pro, thinking they know who they are talking to, and what they are talking about.:no:
They get scammed at jobs, because they don't know what they are doing.
They can't tell the guppies from the sharks.


----------



## mtmtnman

Naninnewetuah said:


> I think he is writing polynesian?
> Naninnewetuah is shoshoni, which is a mark of someone that is not a Pro, thinking they know who they are talking to, and what they are talking about.:no:
> They get scammed at jobs, because they don't know what they are doing.
> They can't tell the guppies from the sharks.



If you truly are not the waterboy for HFS and really did sign up with them, talk to us in a few months after you have not been paid and had multiple work orders cut. And before you run your mouth about ME being inexperienced the company i own has been in the top 5 of Fannie Mae contractors in the Nation for 6 months in a row #1 in August, #2 in July) and in the top 10 for a year. That should qualify me as *"Professional" & "Experienced"* I should also tell you HFS has contacted me multiple times to work for them but i have had too many Subcontractors and Business Associates screwed by them.........


----------



## Guest

*mtmtnman*

I re-looked through this entire thread, and did not see one comment under the mtmtnman post name. So not only is my comments about what some of the people said, not them personally, but it definitely is not about anyone that didn't say anything on here before. Unless you use more than one post name.

Really, if you told me you needed a certain amount of pictures at a job, or you needed a complete list of what needed to be done or some other thing, and I didn't do it completely, wouldn't you think I was incompetent?

I don't work for Homeland field services. I may not get the job, because I work alone and don't have a crew.

I don't see the problem in what I said, if I don't do something in the specific way my employer wants, then often bad things will happen.

But Homeland may have tried to screw some people here, I don't know.
It may be certain office people, not the company.

I know if someone like thanohano44 talks at me, like he knows me, and obviously doesn't, I will talk back.


----------



## thanohano44

Naninnewetuah said:


> I re-looked through this entire thread, and did not see one comment under the mtmtnman post name. So not only is my comments about what some of the people said, not them personally, but it definitely is not about anyone that didn't say anything on here before. Unless you use more than one post name.
> 
> Really, if you told me you needed a certain amount of pictures at a job, or you needed a complete list of what needed to be done or some other thing, and I didn't do it completely, wouldn't you think I was incompetent?
> 
> I don't work for Homeland field services. I may not get the job, because I work alone and don't have a crew.
> 
> I don't see the problem in what I said, if I don't do something in the specific way my employer wants, then often bad things will happen.
> 
> But Homeland may have tried to screw some people here, I don't know.
> It may be certain office people, not the company.
> 
> I know if someone like thanohano44 talks at me, like he knows me, and obviously doesn't, I will talk back.


Lol. Of course. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Guest

Good luck to you.


----------



## Guest

NMPP said:


> In the sign up phase. Trying to make an informed decision.
> 
> just concerned with all the negative comments on the web about Preservation brokers.


Yeah, I am too. I got the call, so I am researching it before tomorrow.

I suspect the more you know in the sign up phase, the better.

So I could read through this thread again. And other places.


----------



## Guest

We've all been screwed by homeland. Take it for what its worth. The writing was on the wall for me as well and I didn't listen to the thread and I was sorry I didn't. 

Good Luck. There's a lot of different clients out there though. No point in settling for one of the worst.


----------



## Guest

Well, if it is a firm situation, where they don't pay until 60 days after, then I will pass.

Because even though I am in a situation where I don't have to make a living income, but can work part time. Most bills come within a month or less. 
If it is 30 days, then I can probably do it.

Looking at the thread, there is about an even amount of people that haven't had a problem with them, as did.


----------



## Guest

I would sign up with them. They need new meat and it might as well be you. You are making adult informed decisions and as George Lucas stated "may the power be with you".

Ok all you star war fans that may not be correctly stated but kinda close


----------



## Guest

Oh well, considering your before stated non-endorsements of the company, I guess I have to take that as sarcastic. :thumbsup:

I can see from the thread, unless I say that it is a terrible company and no one should work for them, no one will thank my post.

But I do what I do, because I just notice both sides.

This is the second site in the last week, that thought I was affiliated with the subject they were bashing.

But I don't claim that anyone didn't experience what they said they experienced. Just as far as why it happened, can be subjective.

Some of the posters on here, said there are things that can be done to ensure that this company or any company like that won't let things fall through the cracks. Some of them suggested it was employees, not the whole CO. 
Some people suggested other companies, then were followed by someone that said that company was no good either.

So there is alot of subjective grey areas as to what is happening or has happened.

But I am not fresh meat, I know what I am doing, as for the work I do. and what I don't know, I will say I don't know that, unless I am sure I can figure it out.

As for management companies, I was the one they would call for electrical work, when the other 'electricians' couldn't figure it out.

I never had any call backs, if they gave me a work order first, and I did it from start to finish. The only time I had problems is when a work order was handed around to different contractors, and some did a little.


----------



## Guest

Lol it was sarcasm. I won't weigh in on this company since I have not worked for them. I know of a few that has but all has been short term "marraiges". These weren't newbies but guys in business 10+ years..now that can be bad in itself since we remember the good days and not the nonsense that plagues the business today.


----------



## thanohano44

FremontREO said:


> Lol it was sarcasm. I won't weigh in on this company since I have not worked for them. I know of a few that has but all has been short term "marraiges". These weren't newbies but guys in business 10+ years..now that can be bad in itself since we remember the good days and not the nonsense that plagues the business today.


We sure do.


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

Not to bump an older topic, but I just refused to contract with Homeland Field Service due to:
Pay-Cycle
Waiving Lien Rights
Trip Charge

I would seriously consider contracting with these people if they changed their policies in these areas.

My two cents, sorry about the bump.


----------



## Guest

*Homeland will rip you off*

Homeland is the worst Asset Management company out there. Contractor beware. They don't pay and if an order is 1 day late they will deduct 50% (on a $40 measly grass cut that amounts to costing the contractor money!!!) They asked us to cut a yard....we sent two guys that worked on a half acre lot for 2 hours and Homeland said they weren't going to pay because there wasnt enough grass! Excuse me, but they asked us to do the job, there was only a small patch of grass and the rest was weeds that needed weedeating. There's a $176 job out the window.


----------



## Guest

foreclosurecs said:


> Homeland is the worst Asset Management company out there. Contractor beware. They don't pay and if an order is 1 day late they will deduct 50% (on a $40 measly grass cut that amounts to costing the contractor money!!!) They asked us to cut a yard....we sent two guys that worked on a half acre lot for 2 hours and Homeland said they weren't going to pay because there wasnt enough grass! Excuse me, but they asked us to do the job, there was only a small patch of grass and the rest was weeds that needed weedeating. There's a $176 job out the window.


That sucks. You said they don't pay, but you were deducted 50% for being late (which I know for a fact is false because I do some work for them and their contract is 50% for 3 days late or more. So they don't pay or you didn't get ALL your pay? Also, are you familiar with the term "limited growth"? Banks don't pay for grass that doesnt grow so depending on where you are, if the grass was short you won't get paid (depending on the bank, of course). Since you posted this in November, you probably got one of the last work orders of the season where the lawn hadn't been watered all summer and was completely dead. You'd be paid a trip charge instead.

Everybody on these preservation threads blames the regionals and nationals for their ills. If you don't like it, go to your local Chase branch, talk to a teller, and try to get their work directly. LOLOLOL (not even joking, I know of a contractor here in Seattle that did that...what a noob). But seriously, why come here and call your client names when you admited yourself you turned the work order in late and posted in November, clearly showing the lawn was a late-season, limited growth lawn? Are you new to this business?

I know misery loves company but come on. I've read threads on ContractorTalk from people complaining about WSR, Five Brothers, Cyprexx, LPS, Safeguard, you name it. Most of those companies i've worked for or continue to work for and, sorry to say, just don't have those problems. If my work doesn't cut if for them or I can't get things done on them I cut bait and move on, but I don't bash. All it does is show how childish and ignorant you are.


----------



## Guest

I posted in November because I have yet to see a check from them and they were invoiced in AUG when there was plenty of growth!!!! Nope, not new to the business, but thank you for your concern.


----------



## thanohano44

foreclosurecs said:


> I posted in November because I have yet to see a check from them and they were invoiced in AUG when there was plenty of growth!!!! Nope, not new to the business, but thank you for your concern.


I met a few contractors for them here in AZ. I warned everyone of them how they BS'd me and didnt pay me.


----------



## thanohano44

brushnirple said:


> if you stay on them. and talk to owners, it might eventually get resolved.


Not interested.


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

I would be nice if thread over 6 months old would get locked so that they could only be viewed. I find that the last posters are not positively contributing to the thread but are just plain bickering.

Now lets not have any more undue fussing.


EDIT: Just noticed I have over a 100 posts. When did I find time to post so many things?!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Actually, it's NOT a good idea to lock threads. People are still having problems with several companies out there and, when members post their comments, it's a good way to get updates.

If you hide a thread, new ones will be posted anyway. It's best just to keep only one going and everyone can see the old info as well as the new. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

brushnirple said:


> i am currently sub contracted out of colorado with Homeland, I know they are the industries lowest payer. I have always gotten my fair share of work from them. Yes I have had my battles with them, just like any battle you send in reinforcements, and continue to fight. It shouldnt have to be a constant fight... It is what it is.. I agree with work for free, If they just pay the good contractors on a timely manner, they wouldnt have to go through so much negativity. Homeland try paying on a regular timely manner, quit changing the game in midstream, dont always cut the bids, ( as work for free stated or something like that) I know myself that all I ask for is to be paid on a timely manner for the work that ive done, and we can have a long lasting relationship. So those of you that havent been paid, do what you have to.... im here to stay as long as i get paid on time, do my job, and move on.. as someone also stated here, you have all the evidence you need with the pictures, the work orders, the copy of the invoice sent to them through IFE, keeps them in line, as well as myself.. Ive been in business in this field for under 10years, its tough...JUST KEEP YOUR PAPERWORK STRAIGHT, TALK WITH THE OWNERS, AND TRY KEEPING IT ON AN EVEN PLAYING FIELD:clap:


You work for them. You're on here recruiting for them. What youre telling everyone to do to do extra steps to get what you're already owed and don't need to do. I'd rather place liens and take them to court. I work about 18 hours a day, my office staff is taking calls, submitting works, doing QC inspections, we don't have the time to do 3 extra steps for low pay. If you think that you can come on here and actually have people think you're one of their hack contractors, you're a bigger idiot than what you think is here in these forums.


----------



## Guest

*Latu*

You know that the poly chick you keep thinking you're talking to hasn't worked in their office for almost 2 years, right?? hahahaha, she was fired because she was a moron.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

*thanohano44*

Edit by mod. Please clean it up a bit, ok?


----------



## APlusPPGroup

thanohano44 said:


> I don't know who Val is and I've never received pictures like you're describing.
> 
> Keep talking. I'll be up there for the rugby tournament at rio tinto and plan on paying you all a visit.


He's calling you out, baiting you. Don't buy into it. You are a much better person than that. 

Linda


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> He's calling you out, baiting you. Don't buy into it. You are a much better person than that.
> 
> Linda


I know exactly what they're doing. Like i told them "I'm not your average coconut, so don't think you can out smart me". 

I'm just letting them know I will be paying them a visit.


----------



## Guest

I am so glad I came accross this thread I just got an email from them and was going to follow through. But me and my guys are better off not dealing with them. *Thankyou for all the responses in this thread, you saved me time and money.*


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah, they are still at it... sent me an email today saying they needed vendors in WA. Sorry to anyone who got ripped off by them, but THANK YOU for sharing your experiences here!


----------



## Guest

Just found this forum and joined today. I wish we would have found it last week before we broke our back. We have just completed 5 work orders for Homeland Field Services totallying over 1500.00 dollars worth of work. We are out of pocket for locks, time and dump fees for the jobs. We just received several work orders for 8.00 each job. When I explained to the Vendor Manager that I couldn't afford to do the work at that price, he put together a route of the property's and told me after deducting the fuel I'd be making over 12.00 hr. He forgot about my overhead, license, insurance and bond expense. He also said you also have to take the bad jobs to get the good jobs.

Very concerned about the lack of respect and the threats in the work orders. Should we stop working for them, I can't afford to NOT get paid. :sad:Have the other contractors every been paid? I need advice on what to do...


----------



## BPWY

NW Handyman said:


> I need advice on what to do...






As a business owner YOU have to decide whats right for you.

This thread is full of posts on what others experiences were and how they handled it.


----------



## hammerhead

NW Handyman said:


> Just found this forum and joined today. I wish we would have found it last week before we broke our back. We have just completed 5 work orders for Homeland Field Services totallying over 1500.00 dollars worth of work. We are out of pocket for locks, time and dump fees for the jobs. We just received several work orders for 8.00 each job. When I explained to the Vendor Manager that I couldn't afford to do the work at that price, he put together a route of the property's and told me after deducting the fuel I'd be making over 12.00 hr. He forgot about my overhead, license, insurance and bond expense. He also said you also have to take the bad jobs to get the good jobs.


First off Welcome. Also check out our sister site. http://www.preservationtalk.com

Sorry to hear about your situation. Next time you talk to the mgr tell him you can do the jobs but first you need to drop your 1,000,000 liability policy and not renew your licence. Then tell them you will need to have to add your employees to THEIR workers comp insurance. Then tell him that you cant possibly send in all the correct pictures because the illegal immigrants you will be forced to hire at that price don't know how to use a camera. 

I'd be looking for other asset companies to do work for.


----------



## GTX63

NW Handyman said:


> He also said you also have to take the bad jobs to get the good jobs.
> 
> Very concerned about the lack of respect and the threats in the work orders. Should we stop working for them, I can't afford to NOT get paid. :sad:Have the other contractors every been paid? I need advice on what to do...



"I know he hits me mom, but it isn't his fault. He don't know what he's doing when he's drunk. I should have had supper done sooner."

Sorry man, not much else to it.


----------



## thanohano44

NW Handyman said:


> Just found this forum and joined today. I wish we would have found it last week before we broke our back. We have just completed 5 work orders for Homeland Field Services totallying over 1500.00 dollars worth of work. We are out of pocket for locks, time and dump fees for the jobs. We just received several work orders for 8.00 each job. When I explained to the Vendor Manager that I couldn't afford to do the work at that price, he put together a route of the property's and told me after deducting the fuel I'd be making over 12.00 hr. He forgot about my overhead, license, insurance and bond expense. He also said you also have to take the bad jobs to get the good jobs.
> 
> Very concerned about the lack of respect and the threats in the work orders. Should we stop working for them, I can't afford to NOT get paid. :sad:Have the other contractors every been paid? I need advice on what to do...


Get a lawyer. File liens.


----------



## Guest

Wow, I am glad I came across this thread. Homeland contacted me a few days ago. I think I will move along. I dont have time for games...


----------



## Guest

This company seems to have issues!

They called me today- and wanted us to do PP for them. 

I told them we do rehab and flooring- not pp. 

They said it was the same thing. 

I told them- NO it's not. We normally are contracted to get the property market/move in ready - top to bottom. 

The lady said - its the same thing - and with mileage we should make almost $15.00 an order. 

I spewed my damned soda all over the windshield - then hung up. WTF??? almost 15 bucks an order??? Gee. Maybe in a few short years I can move up to assistant manager of a Taco Bell and make more. 

She called back and she was actually pretty rude- "I should be grateful" blah blah blah. 

I asked how she found my number- "Your Craiglist Ad." 

The one for flooring? I asked. The one I put on there to help local contractors for flooring needs? The one that says I'm selling stuff- and it is NOT okay to solicit me? 

YES. (with attitude)

Did it mention anything about calling me for Property Preservation? 

NO. 

Ahh. So you must have the wrong number right? I ask. 

I got hung up on!!!!!:clap::clap:

Friggin Craigslist. Why me? :no:

Fourth time these weird companies have bugged me in 2 weeks. 

You think they are getting desperate? Or is it just me?


----------



## thanohano44

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> This company seems to have issues!
> 
> They called me today- and wanted us to do PP for them.
> 
> I told them we do rehab and flooring- not pp.
> 
> They said it was the same thing.
> 
> I told them- NO it's not. We normally are contracted to get the property market/move in ready - top to bottom.
> 
> The lady said - its the same thing - and with mileage we should make almost $15.00 an order.
> 
> I spewed my damned soda all over the windshield - then hung up. WTF??? almost 15 bucks an order??? Gee. Maybe in a few short years I can move up to assistant manager of a Taco Bell and make more.
> 
> She called back and she was actually pretty rude- "I should be grateful" blah blah blah.
> 
> I asked how she found my number- "Your Craiglist Ad."
> 
> The one for flooring? I asked. The one I put on there to help local contractors for flooring needs? The one that says I'm selling stuff- and it is NOT okay to solicit me?
> 
> YES. (with attitude)
> 
> Did it mention anything about calling me for Property Preservation?
> 
> NO.
> 
> Ahh. So you must have the wrong number right? I ask.
> 
> I got hung up on!!!!!:clap::clap:
> 
> Friggin Craigslist. Why me? :no:
> 
> Fourth time these weird companies have bugged me in 2 weeks.
> 
> You think they are getting desperate? Or is it just me?


LOL you are an officer and a gentleman


----------



## BPWY

This shows me they are getting desperate for contractors and are calling any body that sounds like a contractor just to see if by some slim chance of fate they can rope someone in.


It warms my heart to see bottom feeders such as hfs getting desperate.
They've done it to themselves.


----------



## BBJP

BPWY said:


> This shows me they are getting desperate for contractors and are calling any body that sounds like a contractor just to see if by some slim chance of fate they can rope someone in.
> 
> It warms my heart to see bottom feeders such as hfs getting desperate.
> They've done it to themselves.


Betcha by golly wow.


----------



## Splinterpicker

FremontREO said:


> Cyprexx is half assed. It got so bad that we termintated a $700k relationship with their stupidity. Never looked back and never felt better


MY expeirence too they were SPECIAL shall we say. They wanted to pay .95 (on the floor) 1000 sqft home 950$ for the whole house to be painted ( interior) walls ceiling doors and trim. When building a sheetrocker uses 3.5 X the floor sqft for materials ordering . Whats that tell ya ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Yeah - pretty common- 

Our price is just over $1.00 on the floor- and there are people that say We're too high?


----------

